# The Cops Want to Know...



## phuch (Oct 11, 2005)

how often do you smoke the herb? (reafer for you beatniks on nugs for you kidz)...


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Oct 11, 2005)

i litterally smoke all day every day...absolutely no lie


----------



## lady kush (Oct 12, 2005)

Im no good if I dont smoke. Wake and bake is the best, that first toke of the day  AHHHHHH...... Theres nothing like it!!!


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 12, 2005)

My day isn't complete if i can't sit back, relax, and fire up a fat one.


----------



## ANDRE MYSTIC (Oct 12, 2005)

I Smoke Daily But Never In The Morning Because I Cant Function, Lol


----------



## puffadder (Oct 12, 2005)

I give somebodyelse their eight hours five or six days a week. I show up straight and give what they pay me for.
When I get off, that's my time and there are not many things I like better than to hit my pipe and spank on my Telecaster.


----------



## lungs (Nov 5, 2005)

every night and with friends and customers "i don't like to sleep without it"


----------



## mike78wmdayton (Jun 18, 2007)

I smoke daily.. but trying to cut down some.. I love pot.. but man nice to be sober .. so when i do smoke.. i can actually get  a really good buzz..


also save more $$ .. i grow.. but could sell what i smoke.. make alot of extra $$ considering my stuff is "killer"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, old thread!

I smoke about 3-4 days a week on average.  Sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 18, 2007)

I smoke everyday all day. there might be a few days every 2-3 wekks i dont smoke only cus i run out. But if i dont smoke in the morning then i cant eat for hours and ill just feel like crap untill i do smoke.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Jun 18, 2007)

im with bubonic...i literally smoke throughout the entire day...might be 2 blunts in a row, i might wait an hour or 2...but i pretty much stay lit...**** the cops


----------



## Grownincali420 (Jun 18, 2007)

lungs said:
			
		

> every night and with friends and customers "i don't like to sleep without it"


 
word man....i CANT sleep if im not blazed


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 18, 2007)

I smoke everyday but not until after 6 in the evening, when the days work is done :chuck: I also have difficulty sleeping without it.


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 18, 2007)

all day everyday from my first cup of coffee with a splif right up to my bedtime splif


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Everyday and all day. :bong2: *


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 18, 2007)

I have never smoked any of that stuff,  I dont know what ya'll is talkin about....  and NO you can NOT search...    for the cop that wants to know,  you must have a search warrant first.


----------



## mrgreen (Jun 18, 2007)

me  i smoke all day as well from the first wake n bake until i lay my head down blitzed at night


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 18, 2007)

EVERY DAY ALL DAY TOOOOOOOO:shocked:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, I am surrounded by potheads!!!

:spit:


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 19, 2007)

Every Day But Not Anymore Cuzz Of Stupid Test I Have To Take


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 19, 2007)

I smoked all day everyday for 10 years and now i have only smoked twice in the last 15 years. I just like raising bud because i like to grow good bud for my friends to tell me man this is killer. Slim


----------



## vampvixin (Jun 19, 2007)

kinda bias to ask that question here,huh? lol


----------

